# Pier Forum



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

What's up with the Emerald coast pier fishing forum, I haven't been able to log on for a couple weeks?


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

Try this: http://ecpff.com/


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

They had to go back to there old web host or something. Use the old web address and you'll have to use your old login information. If you weren't a member of the OLD site then you will have to join.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

roger that, thanks guys.:letsdrink


----------

